# Lawn_newbie's 2018 lawn journal



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

After a bad injury and with extra time on my hands I have decided to take over my lawn maintenance. My family has lived in the home for eight years and we have always had a chemical and lawn guy. The yard has never looked as nice as my neighbors but I was too concerned with starting a family to bother worrying about a yard.

What I found the most interesting was the first recommendation every lawn guide made was to perform a soil test. My chemical guy never performed one. My father always said before you buy anything make sure you know enough to not be scammed. I was scammed for eight years.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

This is what the yard looked like in May.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Following this picture I put down Harrell 19-19-19 fertilizer and Milorganite every three weeks. I applied lime and gysum at the beginning of June.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

This is what my lawn looks like now cut at 2.5". I am working on bringing that cut height down to 1.5" but there is a lot of leveling that needs to occur. My guess is it will take 2-3 seasons before I can think about reel cutting.

Front yard where I am fighting a massive sedge infestation.



This side I am using as a control group to see how kelp, humic acid, fulvic acid, and compost teas change the soil compaction. I will eventually cover this entire side with mulch and plant ornamental grasses. This should lower my yard square footage by 2000sq/ft.





Finally bought a trimmer and edger.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

For comparison this is what my neighbors yards across the street look like. This was taken after we received close to three inches over the last three days.

This is a yard that is three years old.



This yard is close to ten years old.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Going forward I am going to put down a half application of 19-19-19 then build a sprayer ala @Mightyquinn Franken_Sprayer_Mate.

The goal is to use a hybrid approach of synthetics for spray fertilization in conjunction with soybean and alfalfa meal, kelp, humic acid, fulvic acid, surfactants, and compost tea. I will be testing some Korean Natural Farming techniques on a patch to the side of the house.

Now I am just waiting for my sprayer parts to arrive and hopefully not shock myself wiring everything up.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have Bermuda grass, but it's looks good to me. It's great that you've decided to manage the lawn. Having that control area is a fantastic idea. :thumbup:

At my previous house, I had a national lawn service for ~6 years. I don't believe they did a soil test either at least I never saw any test results, but with all the bi-monthly dumping of herbicides and fertilizer, the lawn looked nice. Until I started taking care of my current lawn and learning what's in each lawn product, I was ignorant of the amount and toxicity of chemicals the lawn care company was putting down to kill weeds at the previous house.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Powhatan Are you using mostly organic for your lawn?



Powhatan said:


> I don't have Bermuda grass, but it's looks good to me. It's great that you've decided to manage the lawn. Having that control area is a fantastic idea. :thumbup:
> 
> At my previous house, I had a national lawn service for ~6 years. I don't believe they did a soil test either at least I never saw any test results, but with all the bi-monthly dumping of herbicides and fertilizer, the lawn looked nice. Until I started taking care of my current lawn and learning what's in each lawn product, I was ignorant of the amount and toxicity of chemicals the lawn care company was putting down to kill weeds at the previous house.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @Powhatan Are you using mostly organic for your lawn?


@Lawn_newbie not allot right now, but hoping to do more. My woods have wild animals that periodically pass thru the yard looking for food and I think the organics from the feed store would probably feed the animals more than the soil. :lol:

For fertilizer depending on time of year either biosolids (Milorganite) with synthetic slow release (Scotts), or fast release for last fall application. Sometimes I mix each together depending on the special application, such as starter fertilizer with mesotrione, or just feel like mixing, usually try 80/20 ratio. My soil is sandy, so it needs more slow release.

I have used a couple organic EcoLogic products for herbicides and pesticides and I like those.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like you're coming along quite nicely. It's interesting to me to see your soil results, with particular note the low pH, and the low CEC. I'm wondering if your former lawn service ever did anything to raise the pH, and if you plan to do anything to make any amendments more plant-available going future.

Regarding the reel, don't let the prospect of having a bumpy lawn prevent you from buying a reel. You'll find that your cut quality is superior to a rotary, induces less stress on the turf, and best of all, you get your neighbors that walk by stop and ask you "What's that machine do, just make stripes?"


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Posted in another thread about lower the height of the grass. I should have waited until replies came in before I started lowering the grass.

The lawn looks like garbage right now. I have the dreaded scalp ring which I will post later..

I ordered my drag mat and 10 cubic yards of sand for 7/9. This is going to be fun.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hope it cools off by then ....humidity! You must be way up North of Atlanta? 
Reel w/ roller helps hide an imperfect topology, wider the more.
I use arbornomics ..... real pros, zero weeds (unlike the franchises). 
Gonna need a new handle!


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Sprinkler system had two valves that were leaking. Went to replace one value and found out the builder used Rain Bird and Hunter valves. Had to go back to the big box and get another valve.

I spent the day locating each sprinkler head and every valve box. While doing this I realized I hate this setup. It was likely a waste but I replaced all of the valves with Hunter. Cleaned up the rats nest of wiring. And now it is time for a cold brew.

All set to scalp the yard and water in my sand. My days in the rotary club are numbered.

#EDIT Just figured out that my @[email protected] of a builder did not use waterproof caps on the wiring.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> You must be way up North of Atlanta?


I am in Flowery Branch.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Today was a disappointing day.

1. I setup a dozen rain gauges, after an hour of watering, I had anywhere from .75" down to .1" of accumulation in a 24' diagonal across my yard. So much more to go read, learn, adjust, and maybe buy new sprinkler heads.

2. After 20 cubic yards of sand I am not able to cut my yard at 1.5 with a rotary. I was able to produce a donut in several spots. I love the feel of the yard at 1.5" and not so much at 2.0". I told my wife she needs a second job so I can get a reel mower. That was not very smart.

3. I am out of beer and Uber does not deliver beer. So very sad.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I suggested my wife get a second job so I can get a reel mower. She said "I know how I can make really good money working at night." Then she gave me a wink. I left it at that and will be rotary mowing for a while.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Lawn_newbie Did you have any luck with KNF?


----------

